# EBEF#BE tuning.



## distressed_romeo

I discovered this recently via a Guitar Player interview (can't remember the guy's name unfortunately). It's been quite a revelation, as it has the same sort of logic as DADGAD, which makes it really easy to learn if you're familiar with that tuning, but has a much brighter, harp-like sound, and the higher string tension makes it awesome for slide playing.

[DR awaits the inevitable smart-ass remark from OzzyC... ]


----------



## Desecrated

Cool, would be nice to try that with flat wounds.


----------



## OzzyC

Well now that your expecting it, it's not fun any more.


----------



## bostjan

Hmm, never tried that one, but I've messed with E B E A B E and E B E E B E with unison middle strings. I bet the F# makes for some jangly add nine type chords.

As far as slide, I really liked Hawaiian Slack-key tunings, like D G D F# B D, or fifths/thirds tunings like C G D F# A C.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Desecrated said:


> Cool, would be nice to try that with flat wounds.



That would be an interesting sound, especially with a clean amp and some chorus...


----------



## distressed_romeo

OzzyC said:


> Well now that your expecting it, it's not fun any more.


----------



## jacksonplayer

bostjan said:


> Hmm, never tried that one, but I've messed with E B E A B E and E B E E B E with unison middle strings. I bet the F# makes for some jangly add nine type chords.



Years ago I came up with the stupid idea of using tunings that spelled words, and the only usable one I came up with was D A D D E E. You can do some pretty amazing stuff with that one, actually.


----------



## bostjan

jacksonplayer said:


> Years ago I came up with the stupid idea of using tunings that spelled words, and the only usable one I came up with was D A D D E E. You can do some pretty amazing stuff with that one, actually.



One of the first songs I recorded by myself was in D A D A D D tuning. That's two words, though. 

Man, you know, I don't mess with tunings as much as I used to. Might have something to do with the fact that I used to listen to a lot of Led Zeppelin, Crosby Stills and Nash, and Soundgarden. I don't listen to any of those bands very much now.


----------



## Desecrated

distressed_romeo said:


> That would be an interesting sound, especially with a clean amp and some chorus...



A vox...... rgasm:


----------



## Kotex

I'm not familiar with either tuning.
Any chords you have that maybe I could mess around with?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Kotex said:


> I'm not familiar with either tuning.
> Any chords you have that maybe I could mess around with?



Rather than thinking in terms of chord shapes, the best way to get something musical out of these tunings initially is to practice playing melodies (either single notes, or double/triple stops) against the open strings and letting it all ring together. You can get some really complex sounding chords with some super-easy fingerings.


----------



## Desecrated

Just work at 3 strings at the time, try to find something that sounds good to your ear. If you find it, try adding another string, stop when it sounds full enough.


----------



## Kotex

^Okay, I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Oh, another cool modal tuning with a similar sort of feel/sound is CGCGCD (or CGCGCF if you prefer).


----------



## MF_Kitten

i like completely open tunings... AEAEAE for example... or on my nylon string acoustic, Bb F Bb F Bb F...


----------



## UbiGuitar

There is a book to go deeper with this alternate tuning: Modal E (E B E F# B E) Tuning - Chord and Scale Booklet

Ale



distressed_romeo said:


> I discovered this recently via a Guitar Player interview (can't remember the guy's name unfortunately). It's been quite a revelation, as it has the same sort of logic as DADGAD, which makes it really easy to learn if you're familiar with that tuning, but has a much brighter, harp-like sound, and the higher string tension makes it awesome for slide playing.
> 
> [DR awaits the inevitable smart-ass remark from OzzyC... ]


----------



## TheDjentlman

Josh Travis does something like this on his 8.


----------



## SirMyghin

MF_Kitten said:


> i like completely open tunings... AEAEAE for example... or on my nylon string acoustic, Bb F Bb F Bb F...



A5 tuning eh? Interesting.


----------



## Nile

I've recently did this but, I had the 3rd and 2nd string tuned to G and it's the same concept as playing single notes on the 3rd string but using the same frets on both strings really adds to it and has a nice sound. Even though its the same note, you just harmonized a note at the same time while being one person, I suppose you could do this on any set of strings though.
Now tuning all of your strings to lets say, EEEEEE, would produce some odd fingerings but unique sound.


----------

